# Air Compressor Blow Off Valve Help



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

A few years back I had the same problem with an inexpensive compressor. I ended up adjusting the pressure relief valve by removing the ring (comes off like a keyring) pulling off the plastic cap, loosening the locknut, and turning the valve stem in a turn. I then tightened up the locknut and replaced the cap and ring. As long is the pop-off pressure is just set to close to the cut out pressure of the pressure switch, there is little danger in doing what I just said. It was just adjusted too close at the factory.

You could also open up the pressure switch, and turn down the large nut that has a + - on it. This nut adjusts both the cut in and cut out. Turn it counterclockwise about a turn. Keep in mind, this will lower the maximum output pressure acordingly.

What pressure does the compressor shut off at? 110? 115? 125?


----------

